# Little Bling Bling



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Our group end up with 17 birds for Sat. and Sun. All in all not a bad weekend Especially with some added jewelry...


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

Nice work congrats on the bands!! :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

All the birds I have seen taken out, and no jewelry...nice job guys!!! :beer:


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice work Jon! We ended up with 19 for the weekend, only one band. 

Hey, I like that lanyard you got there. :wink:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Nice work :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the bling! Saturday I got some bling as well. Not a very good day hunting but the band made up for it. It's a newer band, maybe two years old. I'm thinking we're going to be seeing more jewelry in ND this year with all the banding that was done in MN the past two years. Please make sure to post up where they came from once you get the info on them. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Danm, MN is paying out like a slot machine!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we had 50 on the ground with no bands. great work


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice!!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, Luck is on our crews side this year man. Gave the Bling Bling field a rest for a day. Checked it this AM. and sure enough some birds were back. Got out of work early and head out. Seven birds one Bling.. 

Deked with some Bling


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Love the luck. I hope to see one this year! 

:lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Hustad it will never happen. I have never heard if a band  :lol: 
Congrats guys!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good job guys, I don't know about Chris, but i am going to try my best to get some of the bling bling.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Thanks Guys...

Deked I'll have to emial U some pics, Couldn't add any to your Album..


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

When it rains...it pours! I was hunting solo on Saturday...one flock came in nicely and I dropped an adult and a juvenile...called them back and dropped one more. Dog brought back first goose...band. Brought back second goose...band, and yes, third goose had a band. Obviously the entire family was trapped and banded. 

However, I spent the rest of the day looking at legs as they came in hoping to find another banded family, you know what...you start to shoot behind them when you are looking at their legs! :-?

Also, keep this post in mind next time you shoot a banded bird and your buddy misses his out of the flock...just remind him that they usually band the whole family at once during the summer and he just missed out on some free bling!


----------



## deked (Mar 11, 2003)

yeah email me those pics anytime... can't wait to get some more bling bling!!! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Damn! Sota really is paying out like a slot machine!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats guys damn do i wish i had some luck like that. 60 birds in three days and nothing.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bigblackfoot, sounds to me like you had luck with that many birds!!


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats on the bling bling. Can't wait till Oct 16th.


----------

